# Bob Sykes take 2 Sheephead beware



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok just got to the Sykes and nothing but long faces. At least 10 fisherman and not one piece of meat on the deck. It could only get better right? Either I'm catching fish or im headed to brunch at the grand Marlin. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

So many Reports from there may have tapped them out.:yes: There's only so many fish in a pond.


----------



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok I'm happy to say I can scratch sheepshead off the list. Caught 2 of em using live shrimp. Dropping to the bottom with a four foot leader. Started with a short lead with a couple of split shots but got no bite so switched it up and the results were 2 on the hook and on the bridge. May the bite be with you


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

How big were they and we're you fishing at the beginning or close to the end?


----------



## Reppin850 (Sep 27, 2013)

14 and a 20 incher.....we were about 200 ft from the end dropping straight down in-between the pilings. Kept the weight just off the bottom to keep the line tight so I can feel the bite.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tip about keeping the bait off the bottom it works better and I used a 18" leader uni to uni with 3/8 Oz and split shot.


----------

